# My tarantula´s(Bird eater-Lasiodora paraybana)terrarium



## lipico (Jan 18, 2008)

It´s my first terrarium so...forgive me guys.
Hy from Brazil! 









By lipico, shot with FE210,X775 at 2008-01-18










By lipico, shot with FE210,X775 at 2008-01-18









By lipico, shot with FE210,X775 at 2008-01-18









By lipico, shot with FE210,X775 at 2008-01-18









By lipico, shot with FE210,X775 at 2008-01-18


----------



## pie87 (Nov 9, 2007)

You may wish to put in more substrate. if your spider decided to climb the side thats an awfully long way to fall and could prove fatal


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

You need a lot more substrate and you need the type of substrate that holds water as these T's need humidity. A fall from the top of that tank would most prob be fatal. Also these like to burrow every now and then, especially during a moult (they don't really use hides) so the depth would be good for the T.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

well I was going to say add more substrate but I don't really need to.:lol2:


----------



## lipico (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey thx guys,i will do that!


----------

